# Might take a look



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 01:56:21 -0500*
*sigh* 
 http://www.geocities.com/truecf/Das_Bootie.jpg 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

